# Shakespear Wonderbow (Age?)



## Snufer (Feb 18, 2003)

A friend has an old target bow, a Shakespear Wonderbow, 68", 35lbs., Professional Model X10, serial number C6284X. He would like to know when it was built. Any ideas?


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*X10*

Go to Archeryarchives.com
Do a search for X10, Information on Shakespeare bows is listed there.
Kelly


----------



## Snufer (Feb 18, 2003)

*X10*

Kelly,
I checked it out and it looks like it is a 1964 model. Thanks for your help.

Les


----------

